# Sanyo announced new batteries



## ronderick (Jun 9, 2011)

Panasonic/Sanyo announces new rechargable batteries - the eneloop Pro and eneloop Plus.

Press Release (Japanese): 
http://panasonic.co.jp/sanyo/news/2011/06/09-1.html

Also sold in packs of 4 batteries + charger.

I guess it's good news for people who use flash on a frequent basis....


----------



## Flake (Jun 12, 2011)

I've tried to avoid the Eneloop batteries due to high pricing and so so performance, the advertising hype seems to have been swallowed by so many people.

GPs Recyko are better than the original eneloop and cost less too. http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000NWD3K4


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 12, 2011)

Flake said:


> I've tried to avoid the Eneloop batteries due to high pricing and so so performance, the advertising hype seems to have been swallowed by so many people.
> 
> GPs Recyko are better than the original eneloop and cost less too. http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000NWD3K4



Gold Peak is not a big seller in the US, they sell for about the same price ($2.00) as Eneloop. I find Eneloop to be the lowest cost of the quality batteries (about $1.50 - $2.00) because I have been able to stock up when they were on sale at Costco, and I have about 2 or 3 dozen of them. None have failed in the two years I've been using them, so I'm not aware of quality issues. I have had a lot of failures with other brands over the years

If batteries I need are not on sale at Costco, I buy from Thomas Distributing, they have a good reputation for carrying high quality batteries, but, they do not carry Gold Peak. I have used Gold Peak conventional batteries, they usually come as freebies with remote controls for VCR's, TV's, etc. I have had no problems with those, except they do not seem to last long.

Pricing differences likely come about due to the pricing practices of the different distributors, UK and US prices do seem to bee different for the same products.


----------

